# أيهم أفضل المكيف المركزي ام السبيلت لتكيف فله؟



## بو خليفه (28 مايو 2007)

أنا بصدد بناء فله لسكن، واحب نظام التكيف المركزي الشامل ، الا أن الكثير من الناس لا ينصحون بذلك بحجة أن أعطله كثيره، وكبيره، اما المكيف السبيلت فتصليحه في حالة العطل بسيط، ما رئي اصحاب الخبره، وبماذا ينصحون؟


----------



## القمرين (29 مايو 2007)

سيدي الكريم الافضل التكييف المركزي ولاكن عليك اختيار النوعيه الجيدةوتطلب منالشركة الآتي:
1)


----------



## بو خليفه (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام. كما أحب ان اعرف الفرق بين الاثنين، من حيث الجوده والصيانه والسعر؟ والله يعطيكم العافيه.


----------



## م/علي حسن (24 يونيو 2007)

أنا مهندس في شركة لتصنيع التكييفات من الالف للياء وبجميع أنواعها وأنصحك بالتكييف المركزي أكثر واطلب أولا من مكتب استشاري أن يحسب لك ال capacity التي تحتاجها ومن ثم المكتب الاستشاري سيتعامل مع الشركة التي ترغب أن تشتري منتجها والشركة بالتالي ستقوم بعمل selection لكل ال component التي ستوضع في مكنة التكييف المركزي التي ترغب في شرائها ولكن أنصحك بالتكييف المركزي أكثر لأنه أفضل


----------



## العلم حياة (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
استاذ بو خليفة ان اعتقد من الافضل ان تحدد سعة التبريد التي تحتاجها كم طن ويمكنك مبدأيا حساب الطنية عن طريق المساحة لكل 10م2 تحتاج 1طن طبعا هذا مبدأيا لكن الحساب الفعلي يتم عن طريق جداول ومعادلات كما يعرف اهل الاختصاص فاذا اردت ان تحسب السعة عليك ان تزود مخططات المبنى وبعد معرفة السعة سنحدد او نختار المعدات مركزي او بكج يونت او سبلت يونت فلكل منها له مميزاته محاسنه ومساؤه.
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## المهندس مضر (25 يونيو 2007)

أخي الكريم بو خليفة أنا مهندس تكييف أنصحك في السبلت يونيت لأن التكييف المركزي لو حصل فيه مشكلة فستتأثر الفيلا كلها وستضطر لإيقاف التبريد في كافة الفيلا و اهم سيئة له أنه يمزج هواء الغرف مع بعضها و يعيد توزيعها مرة اخرى ، هذا يعني لو أن احد ما في أحدى الغرف يدخن فكل من في الفيلا سيتأثرون بهذا التدخين ، هذ عوضا عن رائحة المطبخ ( بالرغم من عدم وجود ريتيرن في المطبخ) , أما السبيلنت يوينت فصيانتها اسهل ، و اذا حدث وعطلت احداهم فلن تؤثر على بقية الوحدات كما ان هواء الغرفة الواحدة يبقى هو نفسه في الغرفة يعني أن رائحة الغرف لن تنتقل من غرفة لغرفة والله اعلم


----------



## المهندس مضر (25 يونيو 2007)

أنصحك باستخدام سبليت يونيت من النوعية دكتيت سبليت يونيت ducted splite unit وهي تركب above false ceiling وميزة هذه النوعية انو بتضمن توزع الهواء بشكل منتظم أفضل كما انها تجمع بين ايجابيات التكييف المركزي و السبيلت يوينت ، والله اعلم


----------



## السيد صابر (25 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان ما ارادوا توضيحة الاخوة المهندسون ان هذة المسالة تتوقف عليك من ناحية التكلفة وهم تفضلوا بذكر اوجة المقارنة من الناحية النفية وعليك ان تعرف السعة من استشاري الشركة التي ستتعامل معها وتكلفة النظام المركزي وتقارنها بتكلفة الاسبلت واذا وجدت الفرق بسيط نصيحتي الاسبلت
***في رعاية الله***


----------



## شنيق عمر (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام وعليكم 
لدي سؤال : مكيف من نوع سبليت يعمل ولا يتوقف.


----------



## عماد حمدى نجا (19 أغسطس 2010)

أنصح بجهاز التكييف الإسبليت لأنه تكلفته أقل و إستهلاكة للكهرباء أقل و حيث عندما يتواجد شخص واحد بالمكان فسوف يشغل الجهاز الخاص به بينما لو كان التكييف مركزى فأنه سيضطر تشغيل الماكينة بالكامل و هذا يؤدى إلى إستهلاك كهرباء عالى جداً بلا فائدة.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 أغسطس 2010)

أخي السأل لدي مقترح مفيد ومطبق في اغلب الفلل الحديثة الا وهو vrv فهو عدة اجهزة تبريد في جهاز واحد ليس هذا فحسب بل ان الطاقة التي يستخدمها المكيف الذي يعمل فقط هي التي تستهلك .
ان الطاقة التي يوفرها لك هذا النظام هي بقدار 50 الى 70% وبه خصائص اخرى يفتقر اليها اي جهاز سبلت منفصل.
وخلاص انك ستربط منظومة العصر


----------



## bhraq (30 يناير 2015)

سؤال
هل vrv هو نفسه الملتي سبلت ولا يفرق


----------



## sharaf911 (3 فبراير 2015)

استاذنا الي بيسال نصيحة في الاول تعرف المقدرة المالية (الميزانية المالية الي حاططها للتكييف ) وبعدها ساعتها ممكن تعرف تختار بطريقة عملية


----------



## aliail (6 فبراير 2015)

التكييف المركزي


----------

